# ASUS R.O.G.-Serie



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute

Der Paini braucht ein gutes Zockernotebook....

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das hier was taugt?

Die Hardware liest sich ja schon mal ganz gut...

Asus G73JH-TZ091V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik

THX
PK


----------



## miLchi211 (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Painkiller,

mein Bruder möchte sich auch dieses Notebook zulegen. Allerdings erst mitte des Monats.
Sollte Er es mich auch mal anfassen lassen, kann ich dir gerne dazu ein kleines feedback geben 

Hardwaremäßig gefällt mir das NB auch ziemlich.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das Ding auf der Cebit probegezockt... Und zwar Dirt II. Lief ohne Probleme auf DX11... 

Macht für mich einen soliden Eindruck...


----------



## miLchi211 (7. Mai 2010)

Hat sich die Spiegelung im Display deutlich bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

Ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen.....


----------



## miLchi211 (7. Mai 2010)

und wie war die Verarbeitung vom Case?
Geräuschentwicklung?/ War der Lappi laut?
moar details pl0x


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

Also:

Er war weder Laut (ok, es waren auch Menschmassen bei ASUS unterwegs)
noch warm... Wir sind gegen 13:00 Uhr dagewesen. Da lief das Game schon eine ganze Weile...

Die Verarbeitung vom Case machte einen guten Eindruck. Auch die Tastatur war angenehm zu bedienen...


----------



## Pixelplanet (7. Mai 2010)

irgendwie verdammt teuer das Ding

da ist ja sogar das medion Akoya X7811 mit dem i7 820 noch wesentlich billiger


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> irgendwie verdammt teuer das Ding
> 
> da ist ja sogar das medion Akoya X7811 mit dem i7 820 noch wesentlich billiger


 

Bah, hör mir bloß auf mit Medion....

Schlechte Kühlung usw...

Und die liefern das Notebook mit W7 32-Bit...


----------



## Pixelplanet (7. Mai 2010)

wer sich so ein Notebook kauft und nicht sofort die Recoverypartition weg Formatiert dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen

bei dem ganzen scheiß der vorinstalliert ist muss man sowie erstmal ein Sauberes Windows drüber installieren


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

das is eh klar...

Da erzählst du mir nix neues...

Mein Kumpel hat ein Medion-Notebook.... So einen Müll hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Mai 2010)

Weiß einer von euch was das aktuellste Notebook der G73JH-Serie ist? Oder ob ein neues kommt?


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2010)

Asus G73JH-TZ014V


Warum nicht Alienware M17x?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn der Untschied zwischen dem TZ014V und dem TZ091V?

Zu Alienware... Die Ausstattung ist schlechter...

Alienware:


Spoiler



Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit - Deutsch
Intel® Core™ i5 Prozessor 520M (2,40 GHz, 3 MB Cache)
1 Jahr begrenzter Service - Abhol- und Reparaturservice
Ohne Sicherheit/Virenschutz
43 cm (17) Zoll Breitbild XGA+ (1.440 x 900) - über HD (900 p) - Dual-CCFL
4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048]
160-GB-Festplatte (7.200 1/min) mit Free-Fall-Sensor
ATI® RADEON™ 5870 HD-Grafikkarte mit 1 GB
8X DVD+/- RW Optical Drive (DVD & CD read and write)
Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 9 Zellen und 85 Wh
Alienware M17x-Spiele-Notebook - Space Black





ASUS:



Spoiler



- 43,94cm (17,3) Full HD Glare Type TFT, LED Backlight, Aufl. 1920x1080

- Intel Core i7 Prozessor i7-720QM (6MB Cache, 1.6GHz)

- 8192 MB DDR3-RAM 1066 MHz

- 1000 (2x 500) GB SATA Festplatte 7200rpm

- BluRay Combo LW

- 1024 MB DDR5 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870

- Lautsprechersystem inkl. Subwoofer von Altec Lansing, EAX 4.0 3D Audio

- Wireless Lan komplett integriert 802.11b/g/n

- Netzwerk: integriertes 10/100/1000 Mbit Ethernet (RJ45 Anschluss)

- 2.0 MP Web/Videokamera integr.

- Li-Ion Akku

- Stealth (Tarnkappen) Design

- Beleuchtetes Keyboard

- Gewicht: ca. 3,6 kg

- Maße: 415 x 320 x 19-56 mm

Anschlüsse:



- 1 x VGA (15 pin D-SUB)

- 1 x HDMI

- 4 x USB 2.0

- 1 x Line-Out (S/PDIF)

- 1 x Mic-Audio-In

- 1 x 8-in-1 Card Reader



Software:



- Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64


----------



## psyphly (9. Mai 2010)

eventuell interessant für dich könnte mein asus w90vp für dich sein, welches ich veräußern möchte

News - Asus W90Vp - VIDEO: Quadcore meets Crossfire im W90 auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2010)

Das TZ014V hat einen Turbo (1.6 GHz mit Turbo Boost bis 2.8GHz) so wie's aussieht.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das TZ014V hat einen Turbo (1.6 GHz mit Turbo Boost bis 2.8GHz) so wie's aussieht.


 
Hat das hier aber auch 


Notebooks ASUS G73JH-TZ091V


Ich blick da nicht mehr durch, welches das aktuellste Notebook der Serie ist....


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2010)

Das Asus G73JH-TZ014V ist ein 17"er (415 x 320 x 19 ~ 56mm, 3,8 Kg)
Und das ASUS G73JH-TZ091V ist ein 17,3" (420 x 322 x 21 ~ 58mm, 3,9 Kg)

Korrigiere mich wenn's nicht stimmen sollte.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das Asus G73JH-TZ014V ist ein 17"er (415 x 320 x 19 ~ 56mm, 3,8 Kg)
> Und das ASUS G73JH-TZ091V ist ein 17,3" (420 x 322 x 21 ~ 58mm, 3,9 Kg)
> 
> Korrigiere mich wenn's nicht stimmen sollte.


 

Das könnte sein, oder aber es ist ein Schreibfehler....


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2010)

Am besten du fragst gleich hier nach.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Am besten du fragst gleich hier nach.


 

Danke dir... Hab ich jetzt mal gemacht..^^

Die Antwort poste ich dann hier...


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt nochmals duch einige Händlerseiten gelesen.

Jeder schreibt was anderes und von ASUS ist noch keine E-Mail gekommen....


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2010)

Da kann man bloß warten. 
Ich werd mal nen kumpel anhauen, evt. weiß der was. (letmerepair)


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

Oder im Luxx. Da ist ASUS als Supportforum vertreten. Aber beim Luxx bin ich nicht angemeldet.... -.-


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab angefragt, mein Kumpel schreibt mir im laufe des Tages, wenn er sein Handy griffbereit hat. 

Bei Luxx bin ich auch nur Gast.


R.O.G. Seite


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich hab angefragt, mein Kumpel schreibt mir im laufe des Tages, wenn er sein Handy griffbereit hat.
> 
> Bei Luxx bin ich auch nur Gast.


 
Gut, Danke dir...


----------



## AL BUNDY (10. Mai 2010)

Moin.
Bin kein Experte. Habe aber seit 3 Jahren ein Asus G2S (hat damals übrigens auch 1700 euro gekostet). Mein Fazit:

1.) Asus ist schon lange kein Premium-Hersteller mehr!!! Stattdessen Massenware und Massen Probleme. Bei mir und vielen anderen vor allem die Grafikkarte.
2.) Ein Gamer-Notebook wird immer grosse thermische Probleme haben, anders als ein vergleichbarer PC. Wenn Du es dann auch noch häufig mitschleppst, ist eine kurze Lebensdauer vorprogrammiert!

Mein Tip für Dich (und ich werde das demnächst auch so machen, da mein Asus vor 1 Woche verstorben ist):
Wenn Du bereit bist 1700 auszugeben, kauf Dir für 1200 einen Gamer-PC und für 500 irgendein preiswertes Note- oder Netbook; ausser Medion und Asus natürlich!

AL


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

Schau dir mal in Youtube das Video zum G73 an... Die neue Kühlung klingt schon gut... PCGHW hatte das ja schon in einem kurz-Test. Dort hab ich nix auffälliges über die Temperaturen gelesen....

In 3 Jahren kann sich viel getan haben...


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

Freude, Freude  

Der Paini hats rausgefunden....^^

Also: Es gibt KEINEN Unterschied...

Das asus-g73jh-tz091v ist das High-End-Modell...

Das andere war nur eine Fehlinfo der Shops. Da hat ASUS wohl mist gebaut...

Also wer ein G73 will zum TZ091V greifen....


----------



## miLchi211 (10. Mai 2010)

lol, fail


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, da kann ja nix mehr schief laufen, beim kauf.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

Jep...^^

Nix wie los...


----------



## Pimmsno1 (20. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammmen...

Ich hab das Asus G73JH-A1 ( Us Version) jetzt seit einer knappen Woche und ich kann nur sagen TOP!!!

Pro: Super verarbeitet, Superleise, Gute Beigaben( Rucksack, Maus) Ein Riesenteil mit Super Optik 

Contra: Gewicht, Akkulaufzeit, keine SSD, Preis

Fazit:

Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Benches gemacht was ich eigentlich auhc nicht vorhab, die soll ca auf dem Niveau von einer 5770 liegen, was mir vollkommen ausreicht. Gezockt hab ich bis jetzt L4D2 was Super läuft.

Der Bildschirm ist riesig, hat eine Super Qualität und ist im alltagsbetrieb gut ausgeleuchtet. Der kleine Wehrmutstropfen ist das es wunderbar spiegelt so das unter direkter Sonneneinstrahlung nur für den der direkt davor sitzt angenehm ist, wen man jemanden was zeigen will mus man den Laptop drehen.
Was man so über das Laptop an Reviews findet wird oft das Netzteil bemängelt das es zu Groß ist. Nunja mein Kumpel hat ein Samsung Lappi und mein Netzteil ist fast doppelt so groß, aber WTF was solls das Laptop ist schliesslich ein Desktop Ersatz was es diesem Sinn auch einwandfrei schafft. Akkulaufzeit ist angemessen, mit Urlaubsfotos zeigen und ein bissl Musik hören hab ich ca. 2 1/2 Stunden geschafft.

Zum rumschleppen hat man den Rucksack der Super verarbeitet ist und seinen Zweck einwandfrei erfüllt, es passt alles rein und noch ein bissl mehr.
Die Maus ist  Weltklasse, man kann sagen das Backpac und Maus locker einen Hunni wert sind.
Die beleuchtete Tastatur ist einwandfrei und es macht auch noch Spass längere Texte zu tippen.

Also wer in dieser Richtung ein Laptop sucht, der kann hier Bedenkenlos zugreifen und sich freuen. Alternativen gibt es zu diesem Preis keine!
Asus hat mit diesem Baby seine Hausaufgaben gemacht, was noch zu verbessern wäre das man statt zwei 500 Gig Festplaten doch nur eine verbaut und dafür eine kleine SSD mit verbaut für das Betriebssystem.

Wenn jemand noch Fragen hat würde ich die gerne beantworten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

Zu der Sonneneinstrahlung, da siehste aber mitn Matten Display auch nix, der Nachteil ist also keiner. 

Das finde ich nämlich immer sehr lustig "Boah da siehste nix wenn Licht drauf scheint bla bla bla", aber mitn matten siehste da auch nix. Da ist alles viel zu dunkel um was zu erkennen. Ich würde immer Glare nehmen, die Farben und das Bild sehen einfach viel kräftiger und besser aus als mit matten Displays.


----------



## Pimmsno1 (20. Mai 2010)

Da stimm ich dir zu, wollt es nur erwähnt haben 
Sonne und zocken, passt eh net zam


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Painkiller,

also das G73JH ist eine gute Wahl.
Ist nur die Frage für welche Konfiguration du dich entscheidest.
Die dicke Machine mit Core I7 und Blu Ray wäre natürlich meine Empfehlung. Wenn du auf ein Full HD Panle und BD verzichten kannst reicht aber auch die kleinere und etwas günstigere Variante.

Du kannst mich gern mal per PN Anschreiben dann lass ich dir die Benchmarkwerte zukommen.
Hab das Gerät vor ein paar Wochen hier in Ratingen durchgemessen.

Einen lieben Gruß aus Ratingen

Pierre Sacher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

Woouuh ich wusste garnicht das ein Asus-Support hier angemeldet ist, das finde ich ja top  

@ Pierre 

Machst du nur Kaufberatung im Forum oder hilfst du auch generell bei Problemen und Technikfragen?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

ich arbeite im Support in Ratingen, Technikfragen sind mir ehrlich gesagt viel lieber 


Kaufberatung ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding aber wenn eines unserer Geräte passt schlag ich es gerne mal vor.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> ich arbeite im Support in Ratingen, Technikfragen sind mir ehrlich gesagt viel lieber
> 
> 
> Kaufberatung ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding aber wenn eines unserer Geräte passt schlag ich es gerne mal vor.



Schön zu hören


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

wenn also mal was  sein sollte zu Asus Notebooks/Netbooks oder sonstige Mobile Devices: PN und ich helfe gerne weiter.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

Das find ich ne gute Sache... 

Wird euere Mainboard-Division auch hier im Forum vertreten sein?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (21. Mai 2010)

ja ist Sie allerdings weiss ich nicht genau welcher der Kollegen.

Aber da wird es bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Post geben


----------



## Pimmsno1 (26. Mai 2010)

so ich was gefunden was mich stoert, die Leertaste faengt zum quitschen an... mal schauen ob sich das wieder bessert...


----------

